

SodaJS, functional web testing in NodeJS - admc
http://sodajs.com 
Write your tests in NodeJS, run them with Selenium RC, or on Saucelabs OnDemand service in all your favorite OS/Browser combo's.<p>Very, awesome.
======
tjholowaychuk
The video is an automated recording via Saucelabs. Selenium RC / Soda allow
you to automate acceptance testing, paired up with Saucelabs allows you to do
so across a matrix of operating systems, browsers, and browser versions
completely automated using the Soda client (along with the selenium IDE if you
choose) to write your tests.

------
carson
While all the work to bring things to Javascript is nice I'm not sure that
_everything_ needs to be wrapped in Javascript. I guess someone could argue
that people who do web design know Javascript so this would let them create
tests easier but do most people write these tests by hand or use IDEs to
record them?

~~~
icey
What's the harm in having tools written in Javascript? Now that it's getting
used on the server more often, it's nice to be able to use the same language
everywhere.

------
endtime
I know it's not exactly the intended use, but does this allow one to
effectively run a headless browser with JS from a server with Node installed?
(Right now I'm generating server-side snapshots of Raphael.JS drawings with
wkhtmltoimage, but I'd much rather get the actual SVG and run it through
Inkscape.)

~~~
wccrawford
From the video, it appears to run a standard browser and pretend to be a
person, and creates a video from it. Or something. Seems kind of odd.

~~~
hugs
When you run a browser test on a cloud service, how do you know if it looked
good or not? We created the video recording part of Sauce's testing service so
you can _see_ how the browser test worked in our cloud.

------
pluc
What exactly is the video trying to show aside from a window opening?

~~~
Rauchg_
The test makes sure that provided invalid credentials (user and password), the
message "please check your username and password" will show after making an
ajax call to the server.

------
cgbystrom
I find Celerity with its completely headless browser much more interesting for
doing acceptance/functional tests.

Sports both CSS and JavaScript without requiring rendering.

~~~
hugs
Headless browsers are _faster_ , but they're not a real browser. Selenium was
explicitly created to answer the question: "How does my app work in the actual
browsers my users use?"

